# UPDATE: No longer available-7 Year Old Male Golden Retriever - Available in Illinois



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This came across my thread today. He needs an adult only home with no kids and probably no other pets (is what it sounds like). This just came across my feed today. I do not know the person surrendering him and have not been in contact with them.

https://www.adoptapet.com/pet/24056...PetAlert&utm_term=petId:24056174, placement:1


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good looking boy


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good looking boy




Feel bad for his situation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you think the IL GR Rescue would take him if the owners were willing to surrender him?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do you think the IL GR Rescue would take him if the owners were willing to surrender him?




Am networking him with several rescues now and plan to reach out to family to better understand behavior issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwww, poor boy, I hope someone steps up to help this boy....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Status update*

This boy is no longer available, listing has been removed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> This boy is no longer available, listing has been removed.


Thanks, I hope he found a good forever home.


----------

